# Relatos de granizo - Radar de Arouca



## rozzo (8 Mar 2018 às 19:07)

Boa tarde

Fomos contactados informalmente pelo IPMA no sentido de tentar cooperar para melhoria de algoritmos de aviso para ocorrência de granizo (através das potencialidades do radar de Arouca).

Neste sentido o IPMA pretende utilizar o melhor possível um "catálogo" de relatos _in situ_ de ocorrência de granizo (em particular nas regiões Norte e Centro), para poder cruzar com o produto radar e assim o calibrar.

Uma vez que o excelente acompanhamento feito aqui pelo pessoal no fórum permite isso, e para então podermos contribuir nesse sentido, pedia-se aos membros que presenciem ocorrência de granizo, ao relatarem os mesmos, deixarem a informação mais detalhada possível relativamente à localização precisa dessa ocorrência. 
Não será nada de especial, na verdade o que já fazemos em 90% dos casos, mas se nos restantes 10% que escapa a localização mais pormenorizada se puder dar essa informação extra, melhor ainda!

Sendo um produto para o radar de Arouca, este pedido é mais relevante para relatos na sua zona de alcance, mas de qualquer forma, mesmo noutras áreas é sempre bom ter este tipo de relato bem catalogado espacialmente, portanto encoraja-se na mesma! 

Obrigado pela colaboração,e  bom acompanhamento!


----------



## Snifa (8 Mar 2018 às 19:57)

Uma questão relativamente aos relatos de granizo:

Fazemos os mesmos no seguimento habitual com fotos, videos, e com a informação de localização detalhada e posteriormente transcrevemos o mesmo post para este tópico, de modo a que toda a informação possa ficar junta e de fácil acesso e não tão dispersa pelos tópicos do seguimento?


----------



## rozzo (8 Mar 2018 às 21:02)

Eu diria para fazer no seguimento correcto da região claro e se for possível deixar aqui também, fica um catálogo que pode ser interessante mesmo para outros fins além deste. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Mar 2018 às 21:42)

rozzo disse:


> Neste sentido o IPMA pretende utilizar o melhor possível um "catálogo" de relatos _in situ_ de ocorrência de granizo (em particular nas regiões Norte e Centro),



Boa noite @rozzo 
Sei que é particularmente para o Norte e Centro, mas como não sei se o Radar de Arouca consegue dar imagens de radar na zona onde vivi, posso assegurar a ocorrência de granizo, no Centro de Arronches, na passada segunda-feira às 8.28 h (confirmei por causa de uma sms que enviei). Sei que na sexta-feira passada também houve granizo no centro de Arronches, mas não sei as horas quando ocorreu. Creio que perto das 17 horas:





A foto é do facebook de um amigo meu e é das 16.57h do dia 02/03.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Mar 2018 às 21:47)

Deixo já o primeiro então, sem fotos...
Carvalhal de Valinhas, Santo Tirso, 06-03-2018, pelas 16h00. Forte aguaceiro com granizo. Muito derretido, mas definitivamente granizo.

Edit: o segundo...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mar 2018 às 22:15)

E não esquecer que o próprio IPMA tem uma secção para reportar eventos meteorológicos. Portanto, além de se postar aqui no fórum, penso que também seria uma mais valia enviar a nossa ocorrência para o meteoglobal.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2018 às 22:30)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Boa noite @rozzo
> Sei que é particularmente para o Norte e Centro, mas como não sei se o Radar de Arouca consegue dar imagens de radar na zona onde vivi, posso assegurar a ocorrência de granizo, no Centro de Arronches, na passada segunda-feira às 8.28 h (confirmei por causa de uma sms que enviei). Sei que na sexta-feira passada também houve granizo no centro de Arronches, mas não sei as horas quando ocorreu. Creio que perto das 17 horas:
> 
> 
> ...


O radar de Arouca já não apanha imagens da nossa região mas mesmo assim deixo o registo da queda de granizo que ocorreu nesse mesmo dia:





*Arronches, Portalegre. 02-03-2018  entre as 16:50h e 17h.*


----------



## guimeixen (8 Mar 2018 às 23:35)

Estes últimos dias passaram por aqui vários aguaceiros de granizo.
O primeiro registo foi feito à beira do estádio do Braga e o resto todos da zona de Real, em Braga.

Dia 2 de Março entre as 18h e 18h05:


Dia 3 de Março entre a 00h e 00h05:




























Dia 3 de Março filmado à 00h45:



Dia 6 de Março filmado às 10h05:



Dia 6 de Março entre as 12h05 e 12h10:




























https://youtu.be/SClB2J9mMro


----------



## Tonton (8 Mar 2018 às 23:38)

joralentejano disse:


> O radar de Arouca já não apanha imagens da nossa região mas mesmo assim deixo o registo da queda de granizo que ocorreu nesse mesmo dia:
> 
> 
> *Arronches, Portalegre. 02-03-2018  entre as 16:50h e 17h.*



Companheiro, parece-me que o radar de Arouca ainda chega aÍ???


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2018 às 23:59)

Tonton disse:


> Companheiro, parece-me que o radar de Arouca ainda chega aÍ???


Os ecos de precipitação mais fraca, como foi o caso de hoje, não mostra, por isso é que disse que já não abrangia esta zona. Mas pelos vistos, os ecos mais intensos pelo menos no mar à mesma latitude, mostra.
Obrigado!


----------



## MSantos (9 Mar 2018 às 00:07)

Tonton disse:


> Companheiro, parece-me que o radar de Arouca ainda chega aÍ???



Dificilmente o radar de Arouca chega ao Alto Alentejo, as serras da Estrela, Açor, Lousã etc. estão no caminho limitando o alcance do radar nessa direção (ficam na sombra). Mesmo algumas zonas mais próximas do radar, como a zona de Vimioso em Trás-os-Montes não fica completamente coberta pelo radar, parece haver ali um feixe de alguns graus em que o radar não consegue "ver".


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2018 às 12:10)

Geralmente os produtos de alta precisão de um radar (como é provavelmente o caso do que estão a testar, e é o caso do Doppler) têm um alcance muito inferior aos produtos de reflectividade e precipitação, na ordem dos 100km (talvez 200 neste caso, não sei), por isso o foco nas regiões do Norte e Centro.


----------



## JCARL (9 Mar 2018 às 19:16)

Episódio de queda de Granizo em Vila Velha de Ródão às 18:45 (utc) 09/03/2018, de curta duração.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Mar 2018 às 09:56)

Interessante esta iniciativa do IPMA!


----------



## dahon (10 Mar 2018 às 12:46)

Neste preciso momento(12:45) cai um aguaceiro com granizo em Rio de Loba, Viseu.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Mar 2018 às 13:22)

dahon disse:


> Neste preciso momento(12:45) cai um aguaceiro com granizo em Rio de Loba, Viseu.



Também confirmo entre Repeses e Vila Chã de Sá, cerca de 5-6minutos, ora com granizo ora sem, pedras pequenas, diria talvez 1-2mm de diâmetro, derretiam assim que chegavam ao solo


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2018 às 13:39)

Boas, 

cá fica o meu primeiro relato neste tópico, a queda de granizo ( tamanho de ervilhas ou ligeiramente superior) no passado dia 02/03/2018, aqui no Porto/Marquês:


Imagem de radar na altura:


----------



## Mjhb (10 Mar 2018 às 14:20)

Um amigo enviou estas duas fotos de aguaceiro forte com granizo por volta das 13h50 na Figueira da Foz, com duração de cerca de 4minutos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (10 Mar 2018 às 15:22)

Há coisa de 10 minutos caiu um aguaceiro de granizo em São Pedro de Moel.
Não tenho imagens, mas o granizo era bastante pequeno (talvez 2 a 3 mm de diâmetro) e bastante transparente.


----------



## jorgeanimal (10 Mar 2018 às 16:50)

@lourinhã 16h45 
4 ou 5 relâmpagos com aguaceiro moderado a forte, juntamente caiu algum granizo de reduzidas dimensões


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2018 às 23:42)

Freguesia de Penamaior, Paços de Ferreira.
*23.30h, 10.03.2017: granizo misturado com chuva*.
Sem imagens.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Mar 2018 às 00:00)

Porto, Campo Alegre/Ponte da Arrábida
Pelas 23h00-23h10, 10-03-2018
Granizo de pequena dimensão, bastante derretido - escorregava pelos vidros das janelas, acompanhado por chuva, vento e trovoada.


----------



## baojoao (11 Mar 2018 às 08:53)

Granizo em casal sancho, santar, Mangualde e pelo que vi no face por tondela e o.frades, com a A25 toda branca

Enviado do meu HUAWEI TAG-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 09:14)

Começou a cair um aguaceiro torrencial agora! Aumenta o vento! Cai granizo pequeno... Vale da Quebrada, freguesia de São Mamede, Batalha.

Edit: Grande eco amarelo a passar sobre nós.


----------



## jorgeanimal (11 Mar 2018 às 09:26)

@lourinhã, 9h21, aguaceiro fraco com granizo pequeno.


----------



## Humidforest (11 Mar 2018 às 10:28)

Tarouca, pequena queda de granizo às 10h20


----------



## jonas (11 Mar 2018 às 12:39)

Bitarães, Paredes, dois aguaceiros com algum granizo:
Ás 10:20 e ás 11:08.


----------



## marcoacmaia (11 Mar 2018 às 12:57)

Aguaceiro forte, com pequena queda inicial de granizo.
Entroncamento, aprox. pelo 12:54

EDIT:


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Mar 2018 às 12:59)

Gandra, Paredes, aguaceiro forte com granizo ás 10:59


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2018 às 13:39)

Aguaceiro com granizo pelas 13h. Partículas de gelo entre 3 e 5mm.


----------



## dahon (14 Mar 2018 às 13:13)

Queda de granizo na passagem da frente em Viseu(cidade), por volta do 12:55/13:00.


----------



## jonas (14 Mar 2018 às 17:55)

Queda de granizo. 18:49 h Mouriz, Paredes


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mar 2018 às 23:02)

Penamaior, Paços de Ferreira, 14 março, 22.40h.
Aguaceiro moderado com presença de granizo.

----
Mesmo local, 14 março, 23.30h.
Aguaceiro moderado com granizo, acompanhado de trovoada.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Mar 2018 às 23:31)

Paelagius disse:


> Queda de granizo.


±23:25 41.153611, -8.6425 (WGS84)
Aguaceiro acompanhado pela queda de granizo de pequenas dimensões (≤5mm). Não tive oportunidade para registar imagem porque era pouco e derretia imediatamente na mão.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Mar 2018 às 23:39)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte com algum granizo em Gandra, Paredes. Agora mesmo (23:39h)


----------



## SLM (15 Mar 2018 às 00:04)

15 de Março 23h42, Fafe 41.449347,-8.175824 algum granizo de breve duração depois do início de um aguaceiro forte

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (15 Mar 2018 às 01:19)

Intruso disse:


> Forte saraivada na Maia!



Como me tinha esquecido de aqui por, coloco agora. 
Caiu granizo entre as 23:12 e as 23:16, junto ao centro da Maia. Algumas bolas de granizo teriam o tamanho de cerejas no máximo. 
Não tirei fotos porque não consegui.


----------



## jorgeanimal (15 Mar 2018 às 05:46)

#lourinhã 
5h45
Aguaceiro forte mas curto, com granizo de reduzidas dimensões.


----------



## jorgeanimal (15 Mar 2018 às 05:52)

jorgeanimal disse:


> #lourinhã
> 5h45
> Aguaceiro forte mas curto, com granizo de reduzidas dimensões.


Notório 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (15 Mar 2018 às 07:51)

Queda de granizo, 7:45- 7:47 h, bitarães, Paredes.


----------



## xes (15 Mar 2018 às 08:23)

Aqui em Louredo - Santa Maria da Feira caiu granizo tambem por volta das 6:00H da manha


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mar 2018 às 08:42)

Penamaior, Paços de Ferreira, 07.20h aproximadamente (com radar):




Queda de granizo e saraiva.

Imagem obtida às 08.25h:


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2018 às 09:03)

8h58, *Carnaxide, Lisboa*: acordei com o granizo a bater na janela.


----------



## Tonton (15 Mar 2018 às 09:09)

Aguaceiro com granizo à mistura de 4-7mm em Massamá às 8h 50m, coordenadas 38.760695, -9.275344.
A parte com granizo visível durou cerca de minuto a minuto e meio.


----------



## Snifa (15 Mar 2018 às 09:11)

Bom dia,

aguaceiro com algum granizo  no Porto pelas 8:45 h:


----------



## jPdF (15 Mar 2018 às 11:41)

Granizo, Tondela (Centro da Cidade) - 15/03/2018  11:37 UTC


----------



## Intruso (15 Mar 2018 às 22:22)

Bustelo - Penafiel
Aconteceu agora, dois minutos de forte granizo entre as 22:14 e as 22:16.


----------



## Snifa (15 Mar 2018 às 22:59)

Intensa queda de Granizo pelo Porto.

Campo de treinos da Constituição há minutos:













Radar:


----------



## SLM (16 Mar 2018 às 01:03)

16 de Março 18h46 Fafe 41.451886,-8.177680 granizo com alguma acumulação

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (16 Mar 2018 às 11:10)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro com muito granizo, Barroselas- Viana do Castelo


----------



## jonas (16 Mar 2018 às 19:52)

Dois aguaceiros com granizo.
1- 19:08h, pedras enormes
2- 19:49.
Bitarães, Paredes


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Mar 2018 às 06:53)

Dia 15/03/2018:
*1º*-Aguaceiros, misturados com granizo disperso de pequeníssimas dimensões 2/3mm.
Hora: das 00h:54m às 00h:56m

*2º*-Aguaceiros misturados com granizo mais concentrado de pequena dimensão, diria entre 5/8mm:
Hora: das 12h:08m às 12h:09m

*3º*-Aguaceiros misturados com granizo disperso de pequeníssima dimensão 2/3mm.
Hora: das 18h:53m às 18h:56m

Dia 16:03/2018:

*1º*-  Aguaceiros  misturados com granizo (período muito curto) a variar entre 3mm e 5mm
Hora: 00h:20m às 00h:23m

*2º*-Aguaceiros inicialmente misturados com granizo passando a granizo quase na totalidade, havendo alguma acumulação em determinadas superfícies. O tamanho era foi variável mas diria que sempre inferior a 1cm, talvez maioritariamente igual ou superior a 5mm
Hora: entre a 01h:10m e 01h:20m
Assinaturas de radar:





*3º - *Aguaceiros sobretudo de granizo (dimensões entre 3mm e 5mm), com alguma acumulação momentânea.
Hora: entre as 17h:30m e as 17h:40m
Assinaturas de radar:









Local de todos os relatos: Freguesia de Molelos-Tondela.


----------



## guimeixen (17 Mar 2018 às 12:17)

Dia 14 às 22h05:


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mar 2018 às 09:48)

Campo Alegre/Ponte da Arrábida, Porto, 24-03-2018, pelas 9h43-45. Granizo de pequena dimensão, esvoaçava com o vento, por vezes.


----------



## SLM (30 Mar 2018 às 16:46)

Granizo. 16h42 Fafe 41.451886,-8.177680








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2018 às 17:08)

O meu relato não serve de muito para o Doppler do radar de Arouca porque excede largamente o limite mas aqui fica para futura referência ou calibração do radar de Coruche.

Portalegre pelas 16:12, granizo muito intenso de dimensões reduzidas, mais pequeno que uma ervilha. Assinatura de reflectividade entre 30 e 45 dBz.


----------



## SLM (3 Abr 2018 às 16:58)

Fafe 16h56 chuva com granizo à mistura 41.451886,-8.177680

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (3 Abr 2018 às 18:35)

Ponte de Lima hoje, há cerca de duas horas


----------



## Tonton (28 Abr 2018 às 13:36)

Forte aguaceiro com granizo de dimensões 5-7 mm às 13h17m em Massamá, coordenadas 38.760695, -9.275344.
Durou cerca de 8 minutos.

Radar:


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2018 às 12:12)

Porto - Campo Alegre/Arrábida
11h48
Aguaceiro curto de granizo com pedras que teriam cerca de 5mm de diâmetro.


----------



## Paelagius (22 Nov 2018 às 04:08)

41.153611, -8.6425 (WGS84)
Queda de granizo pelas 03h30.


----------

